# Widgets pour Dashboard



## minime (26 Avril 2005)

Apple a déjà mis en place sur son site US une page pour récupérer plus de widgets. Vide pour le moment, mais ça arrive.


----------



## kisco (26 Avril 2005)

sinon il y a l'excellent http://www.dashboardwidgets.com/ 

et celui de Simon : http://www.dashboardshare.com/


----------



## da capo (26 Avril 2005)

le site de Simon Gannière ne bouge pas trop. Dommage.


----------



## rezba (26 Avril 2005)

Tiens, une question : quid des widgets de Konfabulator ? Ils seront compatibles dashboard ? Ils pourront l'être ? Y'a beaucoup de boulot pour les rendre compatibles ?


----------



## belzebuth (26 Avril 2005)

peut-on avoir des cotations d'autre chose que d'actions américaines avec un widget?


----------



## da capo (26 Avril 2005)

en le modifiant, certainement... Mais cela dépasse mes compétences actuelles.


----------



## mandrax_fr (26 Avril 2005)

ya personne pour nous développer un ptit widget Mappy ou itinéraire RATP ?
Jsuis meme prêt à filer un coup de main niveau graphisme


----------



## HCl (26 Avril 2005)

Pouquoi pas 

Mais faudrait qu'Apple nous envoie Tiger quand même


----------



## AuGie (27 Avril 2005)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> ya personne pour nous développer un ptit widget Mappy ou itinéraire RATP ?
> Jsuis meme prêt à filer un coup de main niveau graphisme



Ah oui ca serait hyper pratique


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, une question : quid des widgets de Konfabulator ? Ils seront compatibles dashboard ? Ils pourront l'être ? Y'a beaucoup de boulot pour les rendre compatibles ?


 Je trouvais ca bof les Konfabulator... :rateau:
L'ai jamais reinstalle d'ailleurs :/

Mais sinon les widgets d'Apple sont fait en HTML, XTM donc si ceux de Konfabulator le sont, y devrait pas y avoir trop de problemes


----------



## Balooners (28 Avril 2005)

Juste pour vous informer que Macupdate (célèbre base de logiciel) (que je préfère d'aillleurs à VersionTracker), viens de créer aujourd'hui même, une nouvelle section sur son site internet. Que des Widget. Connaissant la réputation de MU, je pense que ce service va grossir à vu d'oeil  Et qu'il deviendra probablement une référence à la matière.


----------



## tokamac (28 Avril 2005)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> ya personne pour nous développer un ptit widget Mappy ou itinéraire RATP ?
> Jsuis meme prêt à filer un coup de main niveau graphisme


C'est prévu  
Je suis en train de faire un widget _Pages Jaunes_ (un peu plus petit et plus polissé que celui qu'on trouve actuellement sur dashboardwidgets.com)
Et après j'ai prévu de faire un ptit _Itinéraire RATP_...
Bon j'ai pas encore Tiger, mais je teste dans Safari 1.3. Ça avance moins vite mais c'est pas trop dur à coder, et j'ai déjà une idée précise du design dans ma caboche.


----------



## kisco (28 Avril 2005)

et qui sera l'auteur du Pages Jaunes Suisse ? (et Pages blanches aussi pourquoi pas)
même si on est peu, cela serait vachement sympa ! :love:


----------



## kisco (28 Avril 2005)

d'autres liens pour télécharger ou apprendre à développer des Widgets :

http://www.dashboardexchange.com/ 
http://www.dashboardexposed.com/ 
http://www.dashboardlineup.com/ 
http://www.macwidgets.net/ 
http://www.widgetdeveloper.com/
http://www.widgettracker.com/ 
http://www.widgets4education.com/ 


mais au final on retrouve pour l'instant tout les widgets sur tous les sites (environ), donc on verra lesquels survivent à cette rude concurrence!


----------



## sokh1985 (28 Avril 2005)

vi mais pas de site français au final... enfin pour le moment et puis les sites existants sont pas encore top, tout est trop mélangé je trouve mais bon c'est le début...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Avril 2005)

L'aspect des widgets n'est franchement pas terrible... mais ce n'est que mon avis


----------



## El_ChiCo (28 Avril 2005)

bah on doit pouvoir redessiner l'interface non ?


----------



## daffyb (28 Avril 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> bah on doit pouvoir redessiner l'interface non ?


Oui, tu peux modifier tout sur un widget, car tu as accès au code. Bien souvent, c'est du html, du java script et du css.
J'en ai trouvé en python....


----------



## sokh1985 (28 Avril 2005)

Un petit widget pour les séances ciné serait sympa...


----------



## Gregg (28 Avril 2005)

Ce qui serait sympa c qu'une personne crée un site de widget francophone  .


----------



## Foguenne (30 Avril 2005)

J'adore c'est gadgets. 

Un très sympa c'est Capture 0.75b qui permet de faire des captures d'écran.


----------



## sokh1985 (30 Avril 2005)

Moi j'ai un problème, le uicktime widget marche pas, l vaut pas se mettre sur le dashboard!!!!!
J'en ai téléchargés 5 fois et redémaré mais rien...


----------



## kisco (30 Avril 2005)

en effet le widget Quicktime ne fonctionne pas, mais ce n'est pas un widget d'apple, donc il faut attendre une prochaine version.


----------



## pampelune (30 Avril 2005)

Personne pour nous rajouter le CAC40 dans le widget bourse d'Apple ? Je n'arrive pas à l'avoir sur le site concerné, il n'y a pas le CAC40...


----------



## tokamac (2 Mai 2005)

(Je poste aussi ici, vu que c'est le premier topic où j'en ai parlé)
A ceux qui ont Tiger (moi, pas encore...) j'ai développé un widget _Pages Jaunes_ plus compact que celui qu'on peut trouver sur les sites consacrés à Dashboard, et sur lequel j'ai pas mal travaillé la finition. En effet je ne vois pas l'intérêt des widgets énormes, du moins pour ceux qui affichent le résultat dans une fenêtre Safari indépendante. Et puis je trouve que c'est plus sympa de leur donner un look cohérent entre l'interface Aqua avec ses reflets, et le look du site original dont le widget est dérivé.
De plus, j'ai donné la possibilité de rechercher aussi dans les Pages Blanches, les champs de recherche s'adaptent automatiquement.
Bref, si vous pouviez tester mon widget avant que je l'upload pour tout le monde, et me faire un rapide topo (est-ce que ça fonctionne ?)...
*Cliquez sur l'image pour télécharger le widget PagesJaunes :*


----------



## ficelle (2 Mai 2005)

tokamac a dit:
			
		

> Bref, si vous pouviez tester mon widget avant que je l'upload pour tout le monde, et me faire un rapide topo (est-ce que ça fonctionne ?)...



j'entre un nom, une localité, je fais return... et nada, les champs sont reinitialisés


----------



## jahrom (2 Mai 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> j'entre un nom, une localité, je fais return... et nada, les champs sont reinitialisés



Pareil...nada...

Sinon, belle initiative...


----------



## pampelune (2 Mai 2005)

Il est parfait ce widget, s'il pouvait marcher...cela dit tu prévois qu'il pointe sur une page internet ou qu'il donne direct les résultats ? Je ne sais pas si c'est possible


----------



## tokamac (2 Mai 2005)

Bon... pourtant ça marche dans Safari 1.3, mais apparemment pas dans Dashboard. Le widget est censé appeler une fenêtre de Safari et afficher les résultats du site pagesjaunes.fr en fonction de ce qu'on a rentré dans le widget. Il doit initialiser les champs uniquement si ceux-ci ne sont pas renseignés, ce faisant il efface les termes "Activité", "Nom", "Adresse" et "Localité".
Faudra que je me plonge plus profondément dans la doc d'Apple, ou que j'attende d'avoir Tiger pour comprendre ce qui ne va pas...


----------



## ficelle (2 Mai 2005)

visuelement, ça donne ça....


----------



## tokamac (2 Mai 2005)

OK merci de vos réactions, j'ai corrigé "en aveugle" dans le code le problème de rognage en bas et à droite et du fond non transparent de l'image, et j'ai tenté de forcer le widget à ouvrir une nouvelle fenêtre en javascript, et j'ai remis la nouvelle version sur le serveur. Je ne sais pas si ça passe dans Dashboard. Le mieux je crois c'est que j'attende ma copie de Tiger pour visualiser tout ça.


----------



## AuGie (2 Mai 2005)

Ton widget est absolument magnifique   

Il ne fonctionne pas mais ca va venir   

Envoie nous les versions beta, on te teste tout ca 

Petit coup de boule pour te remercier


----------



## ebensatis (2 Mai 2005)

As tu la doc complete livré avec les developpeur tool concernant la réalisation des dashboard ... ca pourrait t'aider ...


----------



## Balooners (2 Mai 2005)

En effet, je ne peux que rejoindre Augie, sur le fait que ton Widget est très jolie, quelques petits défauts d'affichage, mais c'est normal. En tout cas, même si pour le moment, il y a quelques petits soucis de fonctionnement, je dis chapeau  De plus que tu fais ça sans avoir Tiger 

Moi, j'ai bien envie de me pencher sur la création de Widgets, mais je n'ai aucunes connaissance en html, java et tout le toutim, ça va pas être facile  Mais je vais regarder ça. En tout cas, je l'ai déjà adopté


----------



## AuGie (2 Mai 2005)

J'en profite pour signaler ( à ceux qui ne l'ont pas testé ) que le widget Transmit est absolument génial.

Il fonctionne par Drag & Drop, animé, super jolie, pratique


----------



## Macounette (2 Mai 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> J'en profite pour signaler ( à ceux qui ne l'ont pas testé ) que le widget Transmit est absolument génial.
> 
> Il fonctionne par Drag & Drop, animé, super jolie, pratique


Tu fais comment pour le faire marcher ? lorsque j'ai Dashboard activé, je n'arrive pas à drag & drop quoi que ce soit dessus


----------



## AuGie (2 Mai 2005)

Tu as bien parametré ton widget ? ( En cliquant sur le petit i )


----------



## Macounette (2 Mai 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Tu as bien parametrer ton widget ? ( En cliquant sur le petit i )


oui, oui il est bien paramétré et tout.  je n'arrive juste pas à m'en servir :rose:
faut-il que je le détache de dashboard ?

en fait je n'arrive à atteindre aucun fichier sur le finder lorsque dashboard est sur mon écran. donc je clique sur un fichier sur mon desk mais rien ne se passe, je ne peux pas le bouger...


----------



## Balooners (2 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> oui, oui il est bien paramétré et tout.  je n'arrive juste pas à m'en servir :rose:
> faut-il que je le détache de dashboard ?
> 
> en fait je n'arrive à atteindre aucun fichier sur le finder lorsque dashboard est sur mon écran. donc je clique sur un fichier sur mon desk mais rien ne se passe, je ne peux pas le bouger...


 Et si tu mettais le Widg, sur le bureau, pour cela, dès que tu le poses sur le bureau, tu le sors de la barre des Widg, avant de lâcher le widg, tu appuis sur F12 et là il sera sur le bureau  Il y a des chances que cela fonctionne


----------



## AuGie (2 Mai 2005)

Si tu prend un fichiers (style une caps), tu le selectionne, F12 et hop je le lache dessus et zou


----------



## Macounette (3 Mai 2005)

Mouais, chez moi c'est fn + F12...  (portable). Et cliquer tout en tapant fn +12 c'est pas facile. 
Bon je vais modifier les settings des touches de fonction et je réessaie 

edit : si je mets le widget sur l'écran, ça marche. 

re-edit : il faut sélectionner le fichier d'abord, activer dashboard avec F12, puis le lâcher sur le widget. Ca marche. Merci AuGie :love:


----------



## Balooners (3 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Merci AuGie :love:




Et moi je pue ?  :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## AuGie (3 Mai 2005)

Mais non


----------



## Macounette (3 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je pue ?  :mouais:  :hein:


mais nan :love: merci à toi aussi mon petit Baloo


----------



## daffyb (3 Mai 2005)

tokamac a dit:
			
		

> (Je poste aussi ici, vu que c'est le premier topic où j'en ai parlé)
> A ceux qui ont Tiger (moi, pas encore...) j'ai développé un widget _Pages Jaunes_ plus compact que celui qu'on peut trouver sur les sites consacrés à Dashboard, et sur lequel j'ai pas mal travaillé la finition. En effet je ne vois pas l'intérêt des widgets énormes, du moins pour ceux qui affichent le résultat dans une fenêtre Safari indépendante. Et puis je trouve que c'est plus sympa de leur donner un look cohérent entre l'interface Aqua avec ses reflets, et le look du site original dont le widget est dérivé.
> De plus, j'ai donné la possibilité de rechercher aussi dans les Pages Blanches, les champs de recherche s'adaptent automatiquement.
> Bref, si vous pouviez tester mon widget avant que je l'upload pour tout le monde, et me faire un rapide topo (est-ce que ça fonctionne ?)...
> *Cliquez sur l'image pour télécharger le widget PagesJaunes :*


Si ça peut t'aider, tu peux regarder à quoi ressemble le widget Wikipedia 
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/dashboard/wikipedia.html


----------



## Didier Guillion (3 Mai 2005)

tokamac a dit:
			
		

> (Je poste aussi ici, vu que c'est le premier topic où j'en ai parlé)
> A ceux qui ont Tiger (moi, pas encore...) j'ai développé un widget _Pages Jaunes_ plus compact que celui qu'on peut trouver sur les sites consacrés à Dashboard, et sur lequel j'ai pas mal travaillé la finition. En effet je ne vois pas l'intérêt des widgets énormes, du moins pour ceux qui affichent le résultat dans une fenêtre Safari indépendante. Et puis je trouve que c'est plus sympa de leur donner un look cohérent entre l'interface Aqua avec ses reflets, et le look du site original dont le widget est dérivé.
> De plus, j'ai donné la possibilité de rechercher aussi dans les Pages Blanches, les champs de recherche s'adaptent automatiquement.
> Bref, si vous pouviez tester mon widget avant que je l'upload pour tout le monde, et me faire un rapide topo (est-ce que ça fonctionne ?)...
> *Cliquez sur l'image pour télécharger le widget PagesJaunes :*



Je l'ai essayé, je remplit les champs et rien ne se passe, il faut cliquer ou pour lancer une recherche ?

Cordialement


----------



## kisco (3 Mai 2005)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai essayé, je remplit les champs et rien ne se passe, il faut cliquer ou pour lancer une recherche ?
> 
> Cordialement



il a dit dans l'autre thread sur les widgets qu'il n'a pas Tiger et donc cela ne fonctionne pas... encore.

SVP modérateurs regroupez ces deux theads sur les widgets !  :modo:


----------



## tiboug (3 Mai 2005)

Une petite question pour laquelle je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse : comment on supprime un widget ????
L'aide du mac donne ça : (j'ai souligé en rouge la phrase qui m'intrigue)







J'ai raté quelque chose ??


----------



## brome (3 Mai 2005)

- Si tu veux supprimer (c'est à dire "ranger", en quelque sorte) un widget que tu as posé sur ton bureau, deux soluitions. Soit tu le fait glisser sur la barre en bas, où se trouvent les widgets à ajouter (en gros, tu le remets où tu l'as pris  ), soit tu appuies sur ALT en positionnant ton pointeur souris sur le widget... une petite croix apparaît, tu la cliques et il disparait.

- Si tu veux supprimer pour de bon un widget de ton ordinateur, afin qu'il n'apparaisse plus dans la barre des widgets, tu tapes "wdgt" dans Spotlight... et tu balances ceux que tu veux supprimer à la corbeille.


----------



## kisco (3 Mai 2005)

ou tu navigues tranquillement vers ces dossiers :

/Bibliothèque/widgets   (les widgets d'Apple)
~/Bibliothèque/widgets (les widgets que tu as installé uniquement pour cet utilisateur)


----------



## tiboug (3 Mai 2005)

Merci pour votre aide ...  c'est efficace mais pas très mac comme méthode


----------



## olivierb (3 Mai 2005)

Savez vous s'il y a des widgets CAC 40 ?


----------



## crapule (3 Mai 2005)

Il n'y a pas encore de site pour recenser les widgets à destination des utilisateurs francophones ????
Serait trop cool de voir apparaitre des trucs tels que déjà cités 
- bourse francaise
- pages jaunes
- mappy
- ratp
- sncf
- trafic routier (même si perso je m'en fous n'ayant pas de caisse)
et bien d'autres choses encore que nos esprits déjà frétillants de possibles sauront inventer (ou pour moi utiliser), dans une page consacrée aux SEULS francophones.


----------



## noz (3 Mai 2005)

le widget wikipédia est sympa, mais bizarrement, on ne trouve pas dessus ce que l'on peut trouver sur wikipédia.org, qui est pourtant le site dont il dépend... étrange étrange...


----------



## yoffy (3 Mai 2005)

Un petit logiciel vient de me raccommoder avec Dashboard Amnesty (version Béta )    

Le connaissez vous ?


----------



## tokamac (3 Mai 2005)

J'ai toujours pas Tiger mais je me suis plongé dans la doc Apple et j'ai nettoyé mon code.
A essayer pour voir si ça fonctionne à la même adresse que citée plus haut, ou à télécharger ici (version beta 0.3).


----------



## ebensatis (3 Mai 2005)

je vient de l'essayer, les problèmes d'affichage semblent réglé. Par contre, l'appui sur enter réinitialise toujours les champs.


----------



## AuGie (3 Mai 2005)

Ca lance Safari mais page vierge


----------



## pampelune (3 Mai 2005)

Pareil ici


----------



## jahrom (3 Mai 2005)

tokamac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours pas Tiger mais je me suis plongé dans la doc Apple et j'ai nettoyé mon code.
> A essayer pour voir si ça fonctionne à la même adresse que citée plus haut, ou à télécharger ici (version beta 0.3).



Marche pas pour l'instant...
Mais persiste, car ce widget est très beau, et sera très utile...


----------



## neopium (3 Mai 2005)

tu peux peut-être t'inspirer de Wikipedia : c'est un widget qui cherche sur le web les resultats et les affcihes à meme le widget... c'est tout de même bcp plus pratique que de lancer une page de Safari... après, c'est sûr que si tu n'as pas Tiger, ça ne sera pas évident de le tester... je vais voir (si j'ai le temps) si je peux pas jeter un oeil dessus et te donner un coup de main


----------



## AuGie (3 Mai 2005)

De superbe et magnifique widget là 












Et bien d'autre !!!  :love:


----------



## AuGie (4 Mai 2005)

Pour les pages jaunes et blanches : http://www.dashboardwidgets.com/showcase/details.php?wid=236


----------



## bouilla (4 Mai 2005)

eh toi ? oui toi qui a rien a faire aujourd'hui ? tu nous prépares un pti widget "programme tv" pour nous permettre de ne pas manquer Julies Lescaut ou Bataille et Fontaine ?    :rateau:  :love:


----------



## tokamac (4 Mai 2005)

C'est vrai que ça serait sympa, l'idéaal ce serait d'adapter un flux RSS de programme TV dans un widget. Problème : je ne connais pas de RSS de programme TV...

Concernant mon widget PagesJaunes en développement, j'ai réparé une grossière erreur de variable javascript. Je ne sais pas si c'était la cause des problèmes et si ça le rendra fonctionnel dans l'environnement Dashboard, mais désormais le code est fini au niveau standard XHTML/CSS/JavaScript.


----------



## bouilla (4 Mai 2005)

Je viens de faire un test, ça marche nickel chez moi


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Mai 2005)

tokamac a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que ça serait sympa, l'idéaal ce serait d'adapter un flux RSS de programme TV dans un widget. Problème : je ne connais pas de RSS de programme TV...
> 
> Concernant mon widget PagesJaunes en développement, j'ai réparé une grossière erreur de variable javascript. Je ne sais pas si c'était la cause des problèmes et si ça le rendra fonctionnel dans l'environnement Dashboard, mais désormais le code est fini au niveau standard XHTML/CSS/JavaScript.



De mieux en mieux ! Maintenant Safari est lancé mais pour les pages blanches la variable prénom n'est pas transmise ( la variable FRM_PRENOM est vide dans l'url) et pour le look 

EDIT : on oublie le bug du prénom ça devait venir du fait que j'avais lancé le widget depuis le bureau.


----------



## tokamac (4 Mai 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de faire un test, ça marche nickel chez moi


YES !  C'était donc ça ! J'avais mis des guillemets par erreur sur ma dernière variable, celle qui est appelée pour ouvrir une fenêtre Safari...  
Enfin, est-ce que ça marche avec des accents et/ou des espaces entre les mots ? C'est frustrant de développer un truc et de pas pouvoir en voir le résultat ! 
La croix de fermeture du widget (quand le panneau de sélection des widgets est ouvert) est-t-elle pas trop mal placée ? (càd est-ce qu'elle n'est pas trop à l'ouest ou au contraire est-ce qu'elle ne mord pas sur le logo PJ)


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Mai 2005)

tokamac a dit:
			
		

> YES !  C'était donc ça ! J'avais mis des guillemets par erreur sur ma dernière variable, celle qui est appelée pour ouvrir une fenêtre Safari...
> Enfin, est-ce que ça marche avec des accents et/ou des espaces entre les mots ? C'est frustrant de développer un truc et de pas pouvoir en voir le résultat !
> La croix de fermeture du widget (quand le panneau de sélection des widgets est ouvert) est-t-elle pas trop mal placée ? (càd est-ce qu'elle n'est pas trop à l'ouest ou au contraire est-ce qu'elle ne mord pas sur le logo PJ)



Pour coller au plus près du look des autres je mettrais à vu de nez la croix 5px plus à gauche et 5 pix plus haut ... peut être plus d'ailleurs


----------



## claque2000 (4 Mai 2005)

Le widget RSSBean fonctionne chez vous, parce que sur le feed 
que voici, il ne ramène aucun article. Ne prend-il pas les préférences systèmes et ne voit pas que je suis derrière un proxy, ou ne fonctionne-t-il simplement pas ?


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Mai 2005)

tokamac a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que ça serait sympa, l'idéaal ce serait d'adapter un flux RSS de programme TV dans un widget. Problème : je ne connais pas de RSS de programme TV...
> 
> Concernant mon widget PagesJaunes en développement, j'ai réparé une grossière erreur de variable javascript. Je ne sais pas si c'était la cause des problèmes et si ça le rendra fonctionnel dans l'environnement Dashboard, mais désormais le code est fini au niveau standard XHTML/CSS/JavaScript.



Il semblerait qu'il y ait aussi un problème de reset des variables ou quelque chose comme ça, après une première recherche ça ne fonctionne plus (les champs se remettent à zéro et rien ne se passe) suis obligé de supprimer le widget et de le reinstaller pour que ça fonctionne à nouveau


----------



## tokamac (4 Mai 2005)

J'ai rajouté une commande pour le reloader lors de l'envoi du formulaire. 
Une petite astuce : pour forcer n'importe quel widget à se recharger, il suffit de le sélectionner et de taper "Pomme-R".


----------



## pampelune (4 Mai 2005)

pareil chez moi, la première ça a marché nickel et puis plus rien


----------



## ToMacLaumax (4 Mai 2005)

tokamac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rajouté une commande pour le reloader lors de l'envoi du formulaire.
> Une petite astuce : pour forcer n'importe quel widget à se recharger, il suffit de le sélectionner et de taper "Pomme-R".




Salut,
fonctionne nickel )
Et le pomme + R c'est sympa


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Mai 2005)

tokamac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rajouté une commande pour le reloader lors de l'envoi du formulaire.
> Une petite astuce : pour forcer n'importe quel widget à se recharger, il suffit de le sélectionner et de taper "Pomme-R".



ok merci pour le tuyau (ça m'a permis de découvrir un bel effet "tourbillon")

Préviens nous quand tu as mis la nouvelle version en ligne


----------



## Balooners (5 Mai 2005)

Alors voilà, je suis carrément une quenelle en html, java et tout ce qui s'en suit  Mais je me suis lancé ce soir dans la création d'un Widget. Vi vi c'est possible, pas facile, mais possibe. En fait, le plus chiant, ce n'est pas le code en lui même, parce qu'en s'inspirant de ce qui a déjà été fait, on y va à taton et on y arrive. Le plus chiant c'est le .plist du Widget.Au début je n'y comprenais rien du tout  Et de fils en aiguille j'ai petit à petit compris. 

Enfin bon voilà, je vous le propose en Exclu mondial  Bon c'est mon 1er truc alors on rigole pas hein 










Cliquez sur les images pour le télécharger


Bon ben voilà, au moins, je me coucherai moins con ce soir ​ 
​


----------



## Al1 (5 Mai 2005)

Merci à vous tous ça fait plaisir à voir ce bouillonnement autour de tiger, ses widgets et son automator
!

Merci pour le pomme-R
Merci pour le F12 quand on chope un widget

Vous êtes beaux, je vous aime !!!  :love:   

et moi aussi j'espère trouver un widget programme TV

Est-ce que c'est compliqué, la programmation de ces bidules pour quelqu'un qui ne connait que les scripts de filemaker ? genre un bac - 2 ? ou faut pas rêver ?  :rose:


----------



## Gregg (5 Mai 2005)

Je voudrai savoir on crée comment un widget ?


----------



## pampelune (5 Mai 2005)

Génial Balooners, il est parfait, merci !


----------



## sokh1985 (5 Mai 2005)

Pas mal Balooners, même très bien, mais même reproche que pour tokamac : ce serait pas possible de s'inspirer du widget wilipédia pour avoir directement le resultat dans le widget? 

Sinon c'est une bonne idée et ce qui serait tip top mais peut être plus dur à faire ce serait d'avoir les horraires ciné mais bon dans ce cas là il suffirait de laisser le widget sur la bonne page si elle était déjà incorporée.


----------



## Philou1789 (5 Mai 2005)

Oui moi comme Gregg, comment on crée un widget ? y a une doc ? des exemples ? un kit de dev à telecharger ?

MErci


----------



## AuGie (5 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Alors voilà, je suis carrément une quenelle en html, java et tout ce qui s'en suit  Mais je me suis lancé ce soir dans la création d'un Widget. Vi vi c'est possible, pas facile, mais possibe. En fait, le plus chiant, ce n'est pas le code en lui même, parce qu'en s'inspirant de ce qui a déjà été fait, on y va à taton et on y arrive. Le plus chiant c'est le .plist du Widget.Au début je n'y comprenais rien du tout  Et de fils en aiguille j'ai petit à petit compris.
> 
> Enfin bon voilà, je vous le propose en Exclu mondial  Bon c'est mon 1er truc alors on rigole pas hein
> 
> ...



Alors là 
   

Je t'ai deja boulé mais ca merite un beau coup de boule positif


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2005)

C'est sublime pour un premier widget


----------



## NightWalker (5 Mai 2005)

Balooners... sympa ton widget... 

Pour ceux qui seraient intéressés par un développement des widget, il faut d'abord installer l'environnement de développement OS X. Pour savoir, il suffit de vérifier dans le volume principal OS X, si vous avez le dossier "Developer". Dans ce dossier vous avez les outils de dev dans "Applications" et des exemples de Dashboard dans le dossier "Exemples"...

Pour la documentation, il ne faut pas avoir peur de l'anglais et vous trouverez un pdf ici 

Bon DashBoard les DashBoardiens et Dashboardiennes


----------



## Gregg (5 Mai 2005)

Merci , il s'agit en faite des Developer Tools ?


----------



## NightWalker (5 Mai 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Merci , il s'agit en faite des Developer Tools ?



Oui...


----------



## Balooners (5 Mai 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Balooners... sympa ton widget...
> 
> Pour ceux qui seraient intéressés par un développement des widget, il faut d'abord installer l'environnement de développement OS X. Pour savoir, il suffit de vérifier dans le volume principal OS X, si vous avez le dossier "Developer". Dans ce dossier vous avez les outils de dev dans "Applications" et des exemples de Dashboard dans le dossier "Exemples"...
> 
> ...




Merci beaucoup tout le monde,

J'y ai passé la nuit, est il est en train d'être modifié. Pour Gregg et tous les autres. 

Sur le site d'Apple 

Sinon, je dois avoir un petit problème de css, je ne comprends pas pourquoi... je m'arrache les cheveux dessus , j'y retourne


----------



## Gregg (5 Mai 2005)

Merci , je ferai un ptit Widget Tv ce soir enfin je vais essayer


----------



## Balooners (5 Mai 2005)

Voilà, je viens de faire la 1ère Mise à jour 

ça donne ça :





Cliquez sur l'image

​


----------



## Gregg (5 Mai 2005)

Merci ! Tu pourrai nous dire comment tu procèdes stp ?


----------



## sokh1985 (5 Mai 2005)

Quel talent graphique


----------



## Balooners (5 Mai 2005)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Quel talent graphique




Merci beaucoup, mais rendons à César ce qui est à César, c'est grâce à l'excellent logiciel Button Builder et du photoshop


----------



## hermios (5 Mai 2005)

bravo


----------



## Macounette (5 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Alors voilà, je suis carrément une quenelle en html, java et tout ce qui s'en suit  Mais je me suis lancé ce soir dans la création d'un Widget. Vi vi c'est possible, pas facile, mais possibe. En fait, le plus chiant, ce n'est pas le code en lui même, parce qu'en s'inspirant de ce qui a déjà été fait, on y va à taton et on y arrive. Le plus chiant c'est le .plist du Widget.Au début je n'y comprenais rien du tout  Et de fils en aiguille j'ai petit à petit compris.
> 
> Enfin bon voilà, je vous le propose en Exclu mondial  Bon c'est mon 1er truc alors on rigole pas hein
> 
> ...


  
excellent :love:

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Balooners. _

toi tu ne perds rien pour attendre. :love:


----------



## Balooners (5 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> toi tu ne perds rien pour attendre. :love:





 :love: D'autres Widgets vont théoriquement arrivés ce WE, je suis dessus là


----------



## pampelune (5 Mai 2005)

Super ! ;-)


----------



## Balooners (5 Mai 2005)

Alors voilà, quand je suis lancé, je suis lancé  Je vous en propose un autre petit. Cette fois ci c'est un module de recherche sur le Site de MacUpdate.

Le voici : 









Cliquez sur les images 

N'hésitez pas à me faire vos remarques ​


----------



## pampelune (5 Mai 2005)

Encore très chouette !   

Tu nous en ferais pas un sur boursorama ?

Je désespère d'avoir ça depuis longtemps, même du temps de Konfabulator...


----------



## gibet_b (5 Mai 2005)

Je vois que je n'ai pas été le seul à avoir l'idée pour allocine.fr  Mais j'ai été devancé dans la réalisation, moi je n'ai pas encore commencé. Cela dit, je pensais faire quelque chose de plus complet... Je tiens au courant.


----------



## Balooners (5 Mai 2005)

gibet_b a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, je pensais faire quelque chose de plus complet... Je tiens au courant.



Oui, je te l'accorde, mais j'ai commencé à développer hier soir  je ne savais même pas ce qu'était BODY, HEAD, ...

var = ... 

Bon j'en connais un peu plus maintenant


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Mai 2005)

et un widget pour suivre ses enchères sur eBay?


----------



## Nathalex (5 Mai 2005)

Question très naïve : Est-ce que vous croyez que le portage de widget Konfabulator en widget DashBoard est difficile ?


----------



## alargeau (5 Mai 2005)

J'ai une question super bête à poser :
comment on fait pour sélectionner le pays dans la météo du Dashboard ??? Quand je tape Toulon, il me sort Toulon aux States !


----------



## yoffy (5 Mai 2005)

alargeau a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une question super bête à poser :
> comment on fait pour sélectionner le pays dans la météo du Dashboard ??? Quand je tape Toulon, il me sort Toulon aux States !


Il faut aussi taper"enter".


----------



## noz (5 Mai 2005)

quand tu retournes ton widget pour taper "toulon" dans le cartouche de recherche, après avoir tapé entrée, le widget te propose deux toulons : "toulon, IL" (USA), et "toulon, france". C'est bien sûr le deuxième qu'il faut sélectionner, et voilà.


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Mai 2005)

alargeau a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une question super bête à poser :
> comment on fait pour sélectionner le pays dans la météo du Dashboard ??? Quand je tape Toulon, il me sort Toulon aux States !


Tiens  Toi, tu n'as pas fait de recherche?    
Sinon tu serais tombé la dessus


----------



## petou (5 Mai 2005)

Salut, J'ai essayé avec Toulon, il m'en propose 2 Toulon FR & Toulon IL, donc tu à le choix,
Un conseil, moi qui navigue entre deux eaux, choisis plutot Marseille.


----------



## jmvonline (6 Mai 2005)

Bonjour j'ai un problème avec le traducteur qui viens avec Dashboard, quand je le démarre, je ne peux pas inscrire le texte à traduire dans les cellules et je ne peux pas choisir la langue dans les listes déroulantes.  Je me demande si je suis le seul à avoir cette malchance, c'est un outil que j'avais beaucoup hâte d'utiliser.

Une solution au problème serait que quelqu'un m'envois par courriel une copie de son éxécutable "Translation.wdgt", je pourrais écraser mon éxécutable par celui-ci et j'imagine qu'il va se mettre à bien fonctionner.

Merci!


----------



## pampelune (6 Mai 2005)

Chez moi il marche mais il est lent à trouver la réponse, pourtant je suis en Free dégroupé   

Je ne sais pas quelle connexion avait steve quand il l'a montré, mais ce devait être une connexion à 500 Mo !!


----------



## minime (6 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Je vous en propose un autre petit. Cette fois ci c'est un module de recherche sur le Site de MacUpdate.
> N'hésitez pas à me faire vos remarques



On a plus vite fait de taper macupdate.com/xxxx (en insérant le nom d'un logiciel, ou un terme à rechercher après le slash) directement dans la barre d'adresses d'un navigateur. VersionTracker aurait peut-être été un meilleur choix, parce que lui ne permet pas d'effectuer des recherches de cette manière. En ce qui concerne le widget, je le trouve bien mais un peu encombrant, en mettant le sigle MU à la place du mot MacUpdate tu pourrais couper toute la partie située à gauche du champ de recherche.

Mais c'est sympa de se mettre à faire des widgets et de les partager.


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Mai 2005)

Celui-là est une excellente idée  Mais il y a surement du boulot pour le localiser en français  :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mai 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Celui-là est une excellente idée  Mais il y a surement du boulot pour le localiser en français  :hein:


Pas tellement, pour les menus en français tu vas modifier comme expliqué sur macbidouille aujourd'hui, pouis pour la source des données va dans le fichier python "Main.py" et modifies l'url de yahoo tv pour qu'elle soit francaise  hop au boulot 


édith : c'est moins simple que ça, le site yahoo US se base sur les codes zip alors que le français pas, faut donc jouer avec ça


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas tellement, pour les menus en français tu vas modifier comme expliqué sur macbidouille aujourd'hui, pouis pour la source des données va dans le fichier python "Main.py" et modifies l'url de yahoo tv pour qu'elle soit francaise  hop au boulot
> 
> 
> édith : c'est moins simple que ça, le site yahoo US se base sur les codes zip alors que le français pas, faut donc jouer avec ça


je n'ai pas encore Tiger (j'attends le mailing ADC    )
et je ne connais rien au code


----------



## hermios (6 Mai 2005)

pampelune a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi il marche mais il est lent à trouver la réponse, pourtant je suis en Free dégroupé
> 
> Je ne sais pas quelle connexion avait steve quand il l'a montré, mais ce devait être une connexion à 500 Mo !!





Pour ma part, ce widget fonctionne à merveille et trés vite, comme tout le reste sur Tiger en ce moment  

matos: ibook G4 14"


----------



## pulpnet (6 Mai 2005)

Salut,

très sympa tous ces widgets, j'adore !!!

Il faudrait qu'on regroupe tout ça dans un site français et vu qu'on est mieux servit que par sois-même je me propose de faire un site, le problème je ne suis qu'infographiste, connais que dalle au bdd Mysql et php.
Si il y a des gens qu'ils veulent bien m'aider pour faire un site widgets franncophone ça serait cool.

Et puis après on fera un widgets pour le site, pour voir les nouveaux widgets français   

A+


----------



## mandrax_fr (6 Mai 2005)

yaurait il des experts en dev de widget ? Je viens de faire une ptite interface de suivi colis TNT(sympa pour les envois Applestore  )
C'est pas très complexe à en regarder le site web, il y a juste 2 variables à renseigner (référence client / référence colis et la variable contenant le numéro de suivi).

voici mon contact ichat guillaumelandry@mac.com , et pour msn messenger mandrax@hotmail.com , si il y a quelqu'un pour me donner un ptit coup de main sur le dev merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2005)

Juste une question bête, ça serait pas intéressant de faire un forum Développement Widgets ? moi je trouve ...   

PS : si c'est déjà dit ... oups


----------



## bouilla (7 Mai 2005)

Je crois avoir bien cherché, mais j'ai pas trouvé de widget "réveil", avec lancement d'itunes tant qu'a faire ?


----------



## AL3xKro (7 Mai 2005)

Je suis content de rencontrer le créateur du widget allociné, étant donné que je l'ai téléchargé sur apple.com..
La communauté mac française est bien présente pour les widgets


----------



## Balooners (7 Mai 2005)

AL3xKro a dit:
			
		

> Je suis content de rencontrer le créateur du widget allociné, étant donné que je l'ai téléchargé sur apple.com..
> La communauté mac française est bien présente pour les widgets




Euh ?? Tu l'as trouvé où ??


Enfin bon, là je suis en train de regarder comment intégrer les résultats dans le Widget lui même. Si quelque un à des astuces pour comprendre comment faire, je suis preneur.


----------



## AL3xKro (7 Mai 2005)

En fait j'en sais rien.. Je croyais l'avoir téléchargé cet après midi en passant par le dashboard puis "plus de widgets".. 

Quand je regarde le lien en téléchatgements ça me donne ça " http://harold.estassy.free.fr/logiciels/ " alors... Bon courage parce que, j'en sais rien 

Edit : je viens de faire une recherche google et je crois que c'est sur ce site Le traqueur Francophone http://www.frtracker.com/

Pas sur mais ça me semble ça..


----------



## valoriel (7 Mai 2005)

Je pensais, suite aux différentes interventions de chacun qu'il pourrait en effet être trés sympa et constructif de créer une "communauté" pour les widgets. Vu les propositions de chacun, on pourraît notamment:
- ouvrir un forum (enfin un sous-forum) dédié aux widgets
- créer un site web sur lequel seraient référencés les différents widgets mais également mettre en ligne des aides pour en  développer de nouveaux
- mettre en place un "réseau" pour aider à mettre en relation ceux qui cherchent des conseils et ceux qui en donnent.

Donc merci à mandrax, balooners, pulpnet, vince71 et à tout les autres pour leurs bonnes idées


----------



## mac-aïoli (7 Mai 2005)

J'ai une petite question, sans doute idiote. Comment fait on pour que les nouveaux widgets que l'on installe puissent se mettre dans "la barre des widgets" une fois qu'on les ferme? j'ai essayé de les mettre dans: /Library/Widgets, mais ça m'a mis un bordel plantogène pas possible dans Dashboard.


----------



## esales (7 Mai 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une petite question, sans doute idiote. Comment fait on pour que les nouveaux widgets que l'on installe puissent se mettre dans "la barre des widgets" une fois qu'on les ferme? j'ai essayé de les mettre dans: /Library/Widgets, mais ça m'a mis un bordel plantogène pas possible dans Dashboard.



Il suffit d'installer les widgets dans "user/****/library/widget"


----------



## mandrax_fr (7 Mai 2005)

voila ou en est mon widget de tracking TNT.
Il me reste le javascript, mais j'ai un problème avec la fonction "widget.openURL", quelqu'un pourait il me donner un ptit coup de main ?


----------



## Balooners (7 Mai 2005)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> voila ou en est mon widget de tracking TNT.
> Il me reste le javascript, mais j'ai un problème avec la fonction "widget.openURL", quelqu'un pourait il me donner un ptit coup de main ?



Tu veux que le Widget redirige vers safari ou qu'il affiche les résultats dans le Widget ? Parce que c'est pas du tout la même affaire


----------



## mac-aïoli (7 Mai 2005)

esales a dit:
			
		

> Il suffit d'installer les widgets dans "user/****/library/widget"



Merci


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2005)

Bjour   

Pour afficher le résultat d'une commande shell dans un widget, comment fait on ? J'ai vu sur le dosseir de ProjectOmega que pour effectuer la commande, c'est _var obj = widget.system("commande", null);_ et pour afficher _alert(obj.outputString);_ mais ça ne marche pas . Peut être window.widget.write ou un truc du genre ?

merci


----------



## mandrax_fr (7 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que le Widget redirige vers safari ou qu'il affiche les résultats dans le Widget ? Parce que c'est pas du tout la même affaire



pour commencer ca peut ouvrir la fenetre safari.
Il est vrai qu'afficher les résultats directement dans le widget (comme le tracker FedEx) ca serait le top, mais ce n'est plus du meme niveau de programmation.


----------



## Balooners (7 Mai 2005)

Tu as que l'interface là ? Ou tu as un peu de Js Html et css ? Oui il faut tout partir du début ?

Je veux bien regarder, mais je te garantie rien 

Je vois que tu as déjà le.plist


----------



## mandrax_fr (7 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Tu as que l'interface là ? Ou tu as un peu de Js Html et JS ? Oui il faut tout partir du début ?
> 
> Je veux bien regarder, mais je te garantie rien
> 
> Je vois que tu as déjà le.plist



ya deja le html et un peu de JS, mais ce n'est pas pour autant que ca fonctionne 

si tu penses pouvoir me donner un coup de main...ca m'interresse tu as ichat ?


----------



## Balooners (7 Mai 2005)

Suffit de cliquer sous mon avatar, il y a l'icône d'iChat


----------



## redX (7 Mai 2005)

ce qui serait cool c'est un seul widget qui renvoie sur allocine, mappy, les pages blanches, ratp, tnt etc...

parce qu'à ce rythme tout le monde aura besoin d'avoir deux 30 pouces ^^

PS: à mon avis y'a moyen de se faire de l'argent avec un widget qui renvoie sur des sites marchands genre amazon...


----------



## mandrax_fr (8 Mai 2005)

Voila j'ai fini mon ptit Widget de suivi colis TNT.

je mettrais le lien sur le forum une fois que je l'aurais uploadé
Voici deja à quoi il ressemble




Cliquez sur l'image pour télécharger le widget​


----------



## bouilla (8 Mai 2005)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> Voila j'ai fini mon ptit Widget de suivi colis TNT.
> 
> je mettrais le lien sur le forum une fois que je l'aurais uploadé
> Voici deja à quoi il ressemble
> ...




Super merci beaucoup  

Pas encore testé mais j'y manquerais pas lors de mes prochains achats en ligne.

Vous pensez a les adresser chez widgetdeveloper ? j'imagine qu'ils seront interessés aussi


----------



## mandrax_fr (8 Mai 2005)

j'ai fais une mini update du widget, j'ai modifié le champs de recherche


----------



## mtra (8 Mai 2005)

tres sympas tout ces widgets 
moi j'en est fait un qui donne l'etat du periphérique parisien  bon ca sert pas a bcp de personne mais c'est fun !

sinon pour ceux qui veulent mettre des données dans un widget il faut vous orienté vers le xmlhttprequest  c'est un peu compliqué surtout pour les debutants mais avec ca vous pouvez virtuellement ouvrir n'importe quel page web et afficher son contenu dans votre widget (moyennant un parsage du texte).


----------



## pampelune (8 Mai 2005)

Moi ça me sert à fond ! Génial merci c'est pour l'instant le plus utile que j'ai trouvé !!!

Juste une question, il clignote sans s'arrêter de temps en temps, c'est normal ?


----------



## pampelune (8 Mai 2005)

Tu te sens pas de nous faire un petit widget qui donne des infos de boursorama par hasard ? 
Ca donnerai par exemple le graphique de la page d'accueil...


----------



## mtra (8 Mai 2005)

pampelune a dit:
			
		

> Moi ça me sert à fond ! Génial merci c'est pour l'instant le plus utile que j'ai trouvé !!!
> 
> Juste une question, il clignote sans s'arrêter de temps en temps, c'est normal ?



ca non ! ca me le fait dans firefox mais pas dans dashboard et safari... essaye un pomme R dessus, je pense que ca vient de l'image qui est un gif animé et que le download est pas complet.


----------



## Sven (9 Mai 2005)

Je ne poste plus vraiment faute de temps mais pour le lancement de Tiger nous avons développé un premier petit widget pour calculer la TVA et qui pourra rendre je l'espère bien des services :


Mini présentation du widget





Télécharger le widget ladyTax​
N'hésitez pas à nous soumettre vos remarques et éventuels bugs (même si on l'a déjà bien torturé en interne).

Nous collectons déjà les améliorations pour la prochaine mouture. Celle-ci incluera la possibilité de copier le résultat dans le presse-papier en un clic, des raccourcis clavier pour changer le taux?

> Mandrax_fr
Très chouette le tracker TNT, définitivement adopté


----------



## kisco (9 Mai 2005)

Sven a dit:
			
		

> N'hésitez pas à nous soumettre vos remarques et éventuels bugs (même si on l'a déjà bien torturé en interne).
> Nous collectons déjà les améliorations pour la prochaine mouture. Celle-ci incluera la possibilité de copier le résultat dans le presse-papier en un clic, des raccourcis clavier pour changer le taux?



si tu peux rajouter le taux Suisse (7.60 actuellement), c'est volontiers !  




			
				Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Enfin bon, là je suis en train de regarder comment intégrer les résultats dans le Widget lui même. Si quelque un à des astuces pour comprendre comment faire, je suis preneur.



tu peux aller t'inspirer du widget de www.valcenter.ch, qui intégre ses résultats dans le widget


----------



## Balooners (9 Mai 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> tu peux aller t'inspirer du widget de www.valcenter.ch, qui intégre ses résultats dans le widget



Merci Kisco, c'est sympa, parce que ne connaissant rien du tout au Javascript, c'est pas facile. Je n'y comprends rien du tout ... Mais bon je suis sur l'affaire. Promis avant la fin de l'année, j'y arrive


----------



## Caddie Rider (9 Mai 2005)

Hello, bravo pour vos devellopements... j'irai faire un tour ce soir qd j'aurai lache la tondeuse XP qui me sert d'ordi au boulot...  

Sinon j'ai une question toute bete... lors de la presentation Apple, papa Jobs quand il utilisait dashboard cela fesait un chtit effet de vague qd on lachait le widget sur la fenetre... J'aimerai savoir comment on fait pour activer cette option ??!? MERCI 

Sinon la question a deja ete plus ou moins abordee, mais pourquoi le traducteur est aussi long... lors de la presentation, ca allait tellement vite


----------



## Balooners (9 Mai 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Sinon j'ai une question toute bete... lors de la presentation Apple, papa Jobs quand il utilisait dashboard cela fesait un chtit effet de vague qd on lachait le widget sur la fenetre... J'aimerai savoir comment on fait pour activer cette option ??!? MERCI




En fait, si cela ne fonctionne pas sur ton ordinateur, cela signifie que ta carte graphique ne supporte pas core image, donc, tu n'auras pas accès à certaines fonctions de Mac OS X.4, mais aussi sur certaines applications.


----------



## Sven (9 Mai 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> si tu peux rajouter le taux Suisse (7.60 actuellement), c'est volontiers !



Le widget est entièrement configurable, vous choisissez vos taux.


----------



## Nioube (9 Mai 2005)

Un peu de bonne humeur


----------



## Caddie Rider (9 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> En fait, si cela ne fonctionne pas sur ton ordinateur, cela signifie que ta carte graphique ne supporte pas core image, donc, tu n'auras pas accès à certaines fonctions de Mac OS X.4, mais aussi sur certaines applications.


 
ah ouais ??! C'est possible car j'ai un ibook g4... ms c'est quand meme etonnant.... ben dommage :mouais:  

Et tu sais ce qui va aussi bloquer ??


----------



## jer_hud (9 Mai 2005)

Salut tout le monde! A propos des windgets, j'aurais aimé savoir si j'etais le seul coincé avec le widget traducteur? avant ça marchait super, mais depuis 1 ou 2 jours, je ne peux plus rien faire (le widget est bloqué sur "undefined" Je peux reinstaller un wigdet?


----------



## Balooners (9 Mai 2005)

pli





			
				Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais ??! C'est possible car j'ai un ibook g4... ms c'est quand meme etonnant.... ben dommage :mouais:
> 
> Et tu sais ce qui va aussi bloquer ??



Certaines fonction de iWork et de Keynote font appel à Core Image. De plus en plus nous allons voir arriver des applications Core Image. La 1ère créer à faisant appel à cette technologie est iMaginator.
Si tu veux un peu plus te renseigner de ce que tu ne peux pas avoir, je te conseil de regarder là


----------



## Balooners (9 Mai 2005)

jer_hud a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde! A propos des windgets, j'aurais aimé savoir si j'etais le seul coincé avec le widget traducteur? avant ça marchait super, mais depuis 1 ou 2 jours, je ne peux plus rien faire (le widget est bloqué sur "undefined" Je peux reinstaller un wigdet?


 Peut être essaye de virer la preference du Widget, elle se trouve normalement dans : User / Biblio / Perference / Widget / com.apple. je me rappel plus. enfin bon elle doit pa être bien dur à trouver au pire je regarde ça ce soir


----------



## jer_hud (9 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Peut être essaye de virer la preference du Widget, elle se trouve normalement dans : User / Biblio / Perference / Widget / com.apple.


User / Bibliotheque / Preferences puis "com.apple.dashboard.client.plist" ou "com.apple.dashboard.plist" c'est ça? Je viens de tester... et rien, c'est toujours bloqué sur "UNDEFINED"... :rose: 




			
				Balooners a dit:
			
		

> enfin bon elle doit pa être bien dur à trouver au pire je regarde ça ce soir


Si c'est bien à çaque tu pensais alors c'est mort. Par contre, tu pourrais m'envoyer le widget traduction par eMail stp, je vais tester... En tout cassi tu peux, ça serait super gentil de ta part


----------



## Balooners (9 Mai 2005)

envoyé


----------



## Balooners (9 Mai 2005)

Marche pas ton mail, donne le moi en MP


----------



## bouilla (10 Mai 2005)

Bon alors le widget de macgé, vous nous le présentez bande de ptits cachotiers ?


----------



## Balooners (10 Mai 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors le widget de macgé, vous nous le présentez bande de ptits cachotiers ?



Ben moi je veux bien mais je peux pas


----------



## bouilla (10 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je veux bien mais je peux pas


 

hihi   bon bah on va patienter


----------



## vampire1976 (11 Mai 2005)

existe t'il des widgets français de météo pour RENNES ? Avec konfabulator j'avais RENNES ! Sur le widget de apple, en mettant rennes il m'affiche PARIS....


----------



## mac-aïoli (11 Mai 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> existe t'il des widgets français de météo pour RENNES ? Avec konfabulator j'avais RENNES ! Sur le widget de apple, en mettant rennes il m'affiche PARIS....




Je viens de rentrer Rennes pour voir et ça marche parfaitement.
Tu rentres Rennes, France et tu tapes return tu attends la validation puis cliques sur done et voilà...
Il fait beau aujourd'hui chez toi, mais un petit 17 c.


----------



## kaboum (11 Mai 2005)

hello,

moi ya un truc qui me chagrine vraiment c'est que le widget itunes n'indique QUE le nom du morceau et pas l'artiste!

alors c'est moi ou il ya vraiment une lacune?

merci pour vos lumières.

hubert.


edit: moi aussi je suis de rennes, et là le widget mache bien!


----------



## MacDavid (11 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous,


Juste une question, quand on télécharge Paris Traffic, comme tous les widgets, on a deux fichiers:

- ParisTraffic.wdgt
-  MacosX/ParisTraffic.wdgt

Que doit on faire? Lesquels installer et où ?

Merci d'avance.

PS, question subsidiaire: existe il un site francophone regroupant les widgets? ,-)

Merci encore


----------



## mtra (11 Mai 2005)

normalement il n'y a qu'un fichier et tu peux l'executer depuis ou tu veux, si tu veux qu'il soit present dans le tirroir de rangement de dashboard il faut le mettre dans bibliotheque/widget.

a noter que j'ai moi aussi fait ce widget il est dans ce sujet d'ailleur 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=4058


----------



## ederntal (11 Mai 2005)

Dis donc ya beaucoup de rennais ici... (moi aussi )

C'est sympa tout ces "Gadgets" comme dierai apple... Mais il va falloire quelques mois encore pour les rendre indispensables. (un petit programme tv... entre autre)

bravo a tous pr vos contributions!


----------



## jer_hud (11 Mai 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> (un petit programme tv... entre autre)



comme ça? :http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/dashboard/tvtracker.html

Ahhh zuuuut, tu voulais le programme en français!

Moi je reproche un pti truc, j'ai vraiment l'impression que les widgets sont orientés pour les USA... (dico, pages jaunes, et regardez un peu sur le site apple...)


----------



## Sven (11 Mai 2005)

Normal qu'ils soient essentiellement orienté US, les développeurs français sont moins nombreux.
Par contre qu'Apple ne pense qu'aux US pour certains de ses widgets ça cela n'est pas sympathique de leur part. D'un autre côté développer pour tous les pays est-ce vraiment possible ?

En attendant notre petite ladyTax se télécharge très bien même aux US 

3003 downloads and counting... on va être célèbre (à défaut d'être riche).​


----------



## vampire1976 (11 Mai 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de rentrer Rennes pour voir et ça marche parfaitement.
> Tu rentres Rennes, France et tu tapes return tu attends la validation puis cliques sur done et voilà...
> Il fait beau aujourd'hui chez toi, mais un petit 17 c.



PTDRRR merci je faisais pas entrer, je cliquais sur done lol merci !


----------



## valoriel (11 Mai 2005)

Un widget spécial "refurb"

Facile à développé, c'est juste une fenêtre qui affiche "aucun produit disponible cette semaine"  
Le must serait que ce widget ne fonctionne que pendant les heures d'ouverture du refurb :love:

Bref le widget inutile mais complétement indispensable pour tout les geek


----------



## MacDavid (12 Mai 2005)

mtra a dit:
			
		

> normalement il n'y a qu'un fichier et tu peux l'executer depuis ou tu veux, si tu veux qu'il soit present dans le tirroir de rangement de dashboard il faut le mettre dans bibliotheque/widget.
> 
> a noter que j'ai moi aussi fait ce widget il est dans ce sujet d'ailleur
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=4058



Hé bien, il y a bien... deux fichiers dans ton lien ,-) L'un au prmier niveau, l'autre dans un repertoire __MacOSX

Alors que faire ? Quoi prendre?

Merci


----------



## kathy h (13 Mai 2005)

avez vous lu cet article sur le danger des Widgets: 2 ou 3 choses à respecter impérativement avant que Apple ne trouve une solutions plus efficace.

Extrait de l'article :
Des parades efficaces en attendant une réponse officielle

En attendant qu'Apple adapte le modèle de sécurité des widgets, il existe plusieurs méthodes afin d'empêcher leur installation automatique. La plus évidente est de décocher la case "Ouvrir les fichiers fiables" des préférences de Safari. Il est de toute façon franchement inconscient de laisser ce réglage tel quel.
Une autre solution consiste à changer les autorisations sur le répertoire d'installation des widgets grâce à la commande chmod 0550 ~/Library/Widgets/. Cela est suffisant pour empêcher l'installation de widgets.
Enfin, il est aussi possible d'utiliser l'outil baptisé "Widget, The World Watcher", justement destiné à surveiller les installations automatiques des widgets.

Mise à jour du 13 mai 2005 : 
Selon certains tests réalisés par des amateurs, il semblerait que l'affaire soit plus sérieuse encore : si un widget malicieux, téléchargé automatiquement, porte le même nom que l'un de ceux fournis par défaut avec le système, il pourra bénéficier des autorisations de l'original sans que l'utilisateur n'en soit avertit. A quand une signature électronique pour les widgets ?

http://www.lesnouvelles.net/article...installation-automatique-dashboard-tiger.html


Edit : Il y avait déjà eu un article sur ce problème sur macgé même : 
http://www.generation-nt.com/actualites/7009/Mac-OS-X-Tiger-Apple-a-mal-aux-widgets


----------



## MacSeb (15 Mai 2005)

Salut

apparemment je suis le seul à avoir ce phénomène.
Je n'arrive pas à lancer le widget pagesjaunes de balooners.
Quand je clique pour le lancer sur le bureau je n'ai qu'un "cloug" en réponse .Pareil pour quelques autres..CNN,...
Merci
Seb


----------



## elebenn (15 Mai 2005)

Je trouve les widgets "pages jaunes" et "allociné" extrêmement bien faits et pratiques, _mais_, je voulais savoir si leurs auteurs planchaient sur une version où le résultat de la recherche serait affiché dans le widget directement. C'est plus difficile à faire apparemment, mais c'est aussi la meilleure intégration je pense; alors????...


----------



## Balooners (15 Mai 2005)

En fait, le Pagesjaunes, ce n'est pas moi 

Le Allociné oui c'est moi mais j'ai pas mal de soucis dessus, ce m'est pas si facile que je pensais pour faire apparaître les résultats d'Allociné dans le Widget, car il faut faire ce que l'on appel Parser la Page d'allociné, en gros, il faut transformer le html en xml, (xmlhttprequest) et ça, mes compétences dans le domaine sont limitée, mais je planche dessus, pas tous les jours, mais j'essaye de mieux comprendre, mais j'avoue que c'est super complexe. Si quelqu'un à une autre méthode que celle ci, je suis super preneur. 

Sinon, pour anciennement les pages jaunes, c'est par ici : http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/18007


----------



## elebenn (15 Mai 2005)

Je n'ai pas encore tiger, alors je ne peux pas voir moi-même: c'est vrai que ça ne marche correctement que pour la région parisienne????


----------



## Belisaire (15 Mai 2005)

Le problème de sécurité des widgets soulevé ici ou là est très inquiétant. Moi qui dort d'habitude sur mes deux oreilles parce que c'est vrai que le mac par rapport au PC c'est sécurisant...  
N'y-a-t-il pas un guru dans le coin pour nous donner plus de précisions ?


----------



## kisco (17 Mai 2005)

Belisaire a dit:
			
		

> Le problème de sécurité des widgets soulevé ici ou là est très inquiétant. Moi qui dort d'habitude sur mes deux oreilles parce que c'est vrai que le mac par rapport au PC c'est sécurisant...
> N'y-a-t-il pas un guru dans le coin pour nous donner plus de précisions ?


les infos ici : http://www.macbidouille.com/niouzcontenu.php?date=2005-05-14#10988 

mais la X.4.1 corrige ce "problème"


----------



## doojay (17 Mai 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> les infos ici : http://www.macbidouille.com/niouzcontenu.php?date=2005-05-14#10988
> 
> mais la X.4.1 corrige ce "problème"


As tu un lien pour savoir comment X.4.1 solutionne le problème?


----------



## Caddie Rider (17 Mai 2005)

Salut, 

qqn a le widget pour Quicktime ??!? Et es-ce qu'il fonctionne ??? Car je l'ai telecharge et il marche po :mouais: ...


----------



## pampelune (17 Mai 2005)

POur ceux qui auraient loupé le super boulot de Napoleon : 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3184990#post3184990


----------



## Caddie Rider (23 Mai 2005)

Yep comme personne ne m'a repondu... Qqn a le widget de quicktime ?!?? je l'ai ms il marche po...


----------



## Balooners (23 Mai 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Yep comme personne ne m'a repondu... Qqn a le widget de quicktime ?!?? je l'ai ms il marche po...



En fait, je ne vois pas du tout de quel Widget tu parles. Peux tu être un peu plus explicite ? Mettre un lien ?


----------



## kisco (23 Mai 2005)

le widget Quicktime est l'un des tout premier à être sorti, avant Tiger d'ailleurs. Il n'a jamais marché chez moi non plus, donc on oublie!


----------



## Balooners (23 Mai 2005)

Oui, mais est t il possible d'avoir un lien pour voir ce que cela donne est éventuellement voir où il y a un soucis ?


----------



## kisco (23 Mai 2005)

voilà le lien : http://www.dashboardwidgets.com/showcase/details.php?wid=71 
mais on peut y lire cela : 





> This widget is currently under review for safety purposes by our staff. It will be available shortly. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Caddie Rider (23 Mai 2005)

yep il marche tjs pas ... 

MERCI pour vos reponses et recherche .... hooop du chocolat suisse virtuel pour vous toussss


----------



## jipmorin (27 Mai 2005)

Avez vous des nouveaux widgets en français ?


----------



## kathy h (28 Mai 2005)

elebenn a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas encore tiger, alors je ne peux pas voir moi-même: c'est vrai que ça ne marche correctement que pour la région parisienne????




Même sous panther tu peux avoir des widget gratuitement grâce à  Amnesty  et ça marche, j'ai plusieurs widget pour dashboard sans tiger donc sans dashboard


----------



## letib (28 Mai 2005)

salut

un connaisseur sachant manier la conception des widgets pourrais, cela pourrait certainement intéresser plusieurs personnes réaliser un Widget programme-TV (avec ou non la TNT) sur ce modèle là, par  
ici 
voilà si cela dit quelqu'un
++


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (29 Mai 2005)

Excusez-moi les gens, je voudrais savoir si il est possible de laisser des widgets sur le bureau lorsque Dashboard n'est pas utilisé. Il y a bien Amnesty Widget browser, mais il laisse les widgets au premier plan, ce qui est affreux.

P.S. : la prochaine fois, je lirai le sujet avant de poser une question


----------



## pampelune (29 Mai 2005)

jipmorin a dit:
			
		

> Avez vous des nouveaux widgets en français ?



T'as vu ceux de Napoleon sur le Figaro et le Monde + Boursorama ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2005)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi Le Monde ne marche pas chez moi. Il se base bien sur les cookies safari ?


----------



## jipmorin (29 Mai 2005)

pampelune a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu ceux de Napoleon sur le Figaro et le Monde + Boursorama ?



Oui je suis aller les voir et c'est vraiment sympas. Un grand bravo et merci à tous ceux qui nous rendent la vie de dashboard plus sympathique.


----------



## bouilla (29 Mai 2005)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Excusez-moi les gens, je voudrais savoir si il est possible de laisser des widgets sur le bureau lorsque Dashboard n'est pas utilisé. Il y a bien Amnesty Widget browser, mais il laisse les widgets au premier plan, ce qui est affreux.
> 
> P.S. : la prochaine fois, je lirai le sujet avant de poser une question



Alors tu fais un clic droit sur un des widgets sur le bureaux, puis tu fais "modify appearance", "Level", "desktop"


----------



## yoffy (29 Mai 2005)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> .... Il y a bien Amnesty Widget browser, mais il laisse les widgets au premier plan, ce qui est affreux....


Objection , votre Honneur , avec Amnesty les widgets peuvent rester derrière et à plusieurs niveaux .


----------



## bouilla (29 Mai 2005)

Enfin un widget programme tv ! : http://www.dashboardwidgets.com/showcase/details.php?wid=551


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Enfin un widget programme tv ! : http://www.dashboardwidgets.com/showcase/details.php?wid=551


Essayé et adopté


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Essayé et adopté


idem   le design j'aime moyen mais bon , comme l'auteur le dit lui même, "c'est  mieux que rien"


----------



## heliotrope (29 Mai 2005)

on aura attendu un peu mais c'est l'avalanche ....
un autre widget pour la teloche --> http://www.mactouch.com/breve.php?id_breve=0806


----------



## maiwen (29 Mai 2005)

heliotrope a dit:
			
		

> on aura attendu un peu mais c'est l'avalanche ....
> un autre widget pour la teloche --> http://www.mactouch.com/breve.php?id_breve=0806


je préfère celui-là que tv snooper, plus lisible, plus joli


----------



## bouilla (29 Mai 2005)

Ah oui en effet, il est plus clair le 2eme, merci


----------



## jipmorin (29 Mai 2005)

le 2eme adopté merci aux deux créateur!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2005)

je viens de lire les 200 messages......

tout le monde semble entusiaste mais moi pas  du tout   

d'abord , j'en fais quoi de tous ce truc en anglais ?
je ne connais pas cette langue  :hein: 

et puis , comment faire marcher la meteo de mulhouse ?
il me dis :"no cities found "

je voudrais aussi savoir comment , si possible, regler la barre dashboard plus petite ?

est que il y a un site où sont listés tous les widgets en francais ? 


enfin, merci a la personne qui a mis le widget pages jaunes
que pour le moment c'est celui que j'ai trouvé bien pratique et surtout qui marche


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2005)

salut princess



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> je viens de lire les 200 messages......


 
Tu es courageuse 




			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> d'abord , j'en fais quoi de tous ce truc en anglais ?
> je ne connais pas cette langue  :hein:


Apprend  



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> et puis , comment faire marcher la meteo de mulhouse ?
> il me dis :"no cities found "


Ben oui, mais quelle idée d'habiter Mulhouse :rateau:
Sinon j'ai regardé, cela n'est malheureusement pas possible 
Essaye une autre ville assez proche



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> je voudrais aussi savoir comment , si possible, regler la barre dashboard plus petite ?


Il ne me semble pas que cela soit possible! Cela dit, je ne vois pas bien l'utilité


			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> il y a un site où sont listés tous les widgets en francais ?


Non, enfin pas à ma connaissance


----------



## heliotrope (29 Mai 2005)

@ robertav

mulhouse semble pourtant existée chez le fournisseur des données

http://wwwa.accuweather.com/index-w...=apple&amp;myadc=0&zipcode=EUR;FR;-;MULHOUSE;

mais quand on essaie de se connnecter sur cette station depuis le widget il renvoie une erreur

à partir de cette page tu peux voir la liste des villes françaises référencées

http://wwwa.accuweather.com/world-city-list2.asp?country=FR&region=EUR&partner=apple&go.x=18&go.y=7

allez, good luck ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2005)

merciii  :love:  :love: 

oki;  donc demain ne me reste plus que a demenager  p
quoi que me coute moins cher de rester avec weather  


sinon, reduire la barre je vois l'interet: voir tous les widgets en une seule ligne


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sinon, reduire la barre je vois l'interet: voir tous les widgets en une seule ligne


Moi aussi je sais tirer la langue   

Pourquoi pas, mais rassure moi, tu sais les faire défiler :rateau: 

Allez zou 



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à robertav.


  

Ah! Bah non


----------



## yoffy (30 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ... donc demain ne me reste plus que a demenager  p
> quoi que me coute moins cher de rester avec weather  ....


Konfabulator 2 est bien aussi pour la météo de Mulhouse (19,95$).


----------



## Cekter (30 Mai 2005)

Le widget "pages jaunes" est excellent et, j'avoue, c'est quasiment le seul que j'utilise (avec le post-it et le calendrier). 

Très bon boulot ! Bravo à l'auteur.


----------



## nova (31 Mai 2005)

perso, j'attend un widget de programmes télé sur lequel on séléctionnerait ses chaines.
habitant en belgique, je ne dispose aps des mêmes offres hertziennes et tnt qu'en france du coup je dois cliquer quelquesfois avant d'avoir fait le tour des chaines....

enfin, c'est qu'on devient exigeant avec ces ptites choses.. !


----------



## radar (7 Juin 2005)

Salut à tous,

j'ai envie de développer une widget qui récupère des informations sur un site et les affiche sur une page.

J'utilise un script perl pour faire ça. Qd je l'exécute dans le terminal, j'ai bien le résultat souhaité. Le pb, c'est que je n'arrive pas à exécuter ce script dans une widget. En fait, je ne trouve pas comment exécuter un script. Y a bien la commande widget.system mais je n'arrive pas à m'en servir. Je ne sais même pas où l'appeler exactement.
Je précise que j'ai bien mis dans l'Info.plist AllowSystem à True.
Si qq'un peut me dire comment faire avec un "/bin/ls", ce serait vraiment cool.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## gd92 (17 Juin 2005)

Quelqu'un sait-il comment faire fonctionner le widget « ChessPuzzle » ?
Je n'arrive à rien de concret.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## radar (17 Juin 2005)

Salut à tous,

j'ai enfin fini ma widget qui affiche le temps d'attente au niveau des arrêts de bus parisiens pourvus du système SIEL.
Elle est disponible ici .

L'affichage n'est pas terrible, mais je ne suis pas du tout infographiste. Si quelqu'un veut modifier le css de façon à avoir quelque chose de beau, tant mieux.

TRÈS IMPORTANT : Cette widget nécessite "wget", qui n'est pas installé par défaut. Il faut donc l'installer. Le plus facile est de faire dans le terminal :
sudo apt-get install wget (il faut bien sûr que fink soit installé ).


----------



## emynona (22 Juin 2005)

Dommage, le widget PagesJaunes ne fait que les pages jaunes apparemment, je ne me trouve pas  et ce en ayant bien paramétré le dos du widget...


----------



## heliotrope (22 Juin 2005)

je ne sais pas de quelle version tu disposes mais la V2 propose egalement les pages blanches

voir ici -> http://www.mindblaze.net/articles/design/les-pages-jaunes-widget/


----------



## Caddie Rider (22 Juin 2005)

euh je sais pas si ca touche que moi, mais le widget pour le temps ne marche plus... ca fait 2 jours.. Est-ce que j'ai loupe qqch ?


----------



## joanes (22 Juin 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> euh je sais pas si ca touche que moi, mais le widget pour le temps ne marche plus... ca fait 2 jours.. Est-ce que j'ai loupe qqch ?



Pareil pour moi.
heureusement qu'il y a konfabulator...


----------



## kisco (22 Juin 2005)

pour la météo, ils ont refait quelque chose ces jours, essaie de le fermer et le rouvrir avec ta ville.
Il y a de nouvelles villes


----------



## AuGie (22 Juin 2005)

Oui à mort, ils ont du updater comme des malades, je trouve plein de nouvelles villes


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Juin 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Oui à mort, ils ont du updater comme des malades, je trouve plein de nouvelles villes



Je trouve même ma petite ville à moi  :love:


----------



## Caddie Rider (23 Juin 2005)

Yep merci !!!! Tout marche, je l'ai fait hier soir, et ca a marche !!!


----------



## kisco (25 Juin 2005)

voilà mon premier widget est disponible au téléchargement !

Il sert à afficher les temps d'attente au tunnel de Glion (Suisse) qui est en travaux.
Il va chercher ses infos sur le site  http://www.glion-fute.ch
Bon, ça va pas forcément servir à beaucoup de monde mais je me suis bien amusé à le faire !   

Widget Glion

si vous avez des remarques, n'hésitez pas !  :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (25 Juin 2005)

une ch'tite question, est ce que quelqu'un a deja fait un ou trouver un widget de traduction (comme celui que apple propose) mais en mieux et en utilisant un VRAI dictionnaire d'anglais (genre oxford ou autre ?)


----------



## Tangi (25 Juin 2005)

J'ai lu en diagonale cete discussion, et j'ai découvert le widget Pages Jaunes, magnifique au passage, je croyais que les problèmes du début étaient résolus, mais chez moi le widget ne marche pas, je renseigne les champs, j'appuie sur entrée, et les champs se vident et rien ne se passe...

Je croyais que ça marchait pourtant maintenant...


----------



## JediMac (25 Juin 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que ça marchait pourtant maintenant...


Tu as bien indiqué une localité de recherche au dos du widget avant .


----------



## Tangi (25 Juin 2005)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Tu as bien indiqué une localité de recherche au dos du widget avant .


 ...

Une localité au dos ???? ...

Je ne suis plus sûr d'avoir la bonne version...

La mienne ressemble à ça : 







Et je ne vois pas trop où se situe le bouton qui permet de retourner le widget... Le seul champ "Localité" se situe au recto du widget (est-ce qu'il y a un verso à ce widget d'ailleurs ???? )...


----------



## maiwen (25 Juin 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Une localité au dos ???? ...
> 
> ...


je crois que justement ce widget ne marche pas 
il y en a d'autres ici et là


----------



## Tangi (25 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je crois que justement ce widget ne marche pas
> il y en a d'autres ici et là


Ok, c'est sympa...

Des deux que tu proposes, je préfère de loin le "ici" plutôt que le "là"...

Merci ...


----------



## apparence (26 Juin 2005)

Super pratique le Page Jaune d'ici et fonctionne nickel.

Bravo !


----------



## maiwen (9 Juillet 2005)

il existe un widget pour imageshack, qui permet d'uploader ses iamges depuis dashboard plutôt que d'aller sur le site à chaque fois   

il se trouve sur le  site d'imageShack et je le trouve très pratique, j'attendais ça depuis un petit moment , il y en avait déjà eu une il me semble, mais qui ne marchait pas ... 

certains d'entre vous sont déjà surement au courant mais pour les autres ... 

ps : c'est encore une béta  :rose:


----------



## kathy h (10 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il existe un widget pour imageshack, qui permet d'uploader ses iamges depuis dashboard plutôt que d'aller sur le site à chaque fois
> 
> il se trouve sur le  site d'imageShack et je le trouve très pratique, j'attendais ça depuis un petit moment , il y en avait déjà eu une il me semble, mais qui ne marchait pas ...
> 
> ...



Tu n'as pas vu mon post alors, ici même , je donne le lien 

EDit : oups désolée c'est sur le thread " widget " que je donne le lien, autant pour moi 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=103870


----------



## kathy h (10 Juillet 2005)

un widget super pratique qui permet d'envoyer des messages à toutes les personnes qui ont ce widget et dont on a le pseudo ( cela n'a rien à voir avec Mail ) ce n'est pas pour lire ses messages dans Mail mais pour envore des minis messages à une autre personne qui a aussi ce widget, j'adore :
 c'est widget Mail.

suffit de rentrer un pseudo et un mot de passe et on peut recevoir des messages et en envoyer via le widget ( pour l'instant je suis sous panther mais j'ai tous les widgets grâce à Amnesty )

on le télécharge :  http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/email_messaging/widgetmail.html 

PS : mon pseudo pour ce widget c'est : Kathy 

quel est votre pseudo qu'on s'envoit des minis messages via ce widget ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il existe un widget pour imageshack,il se trouve sur le  site




c'est bien chouette ce truc mais il marche comment?
je n'arrive pas a l'utiliser  :rose:


----------



## kathy h (10 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien chouette ce truc mais il marche comment?
> je n'arrive pas a l'utiliser  :rose:



tu fais un glisser déposer de l'image sur la fenêtre du widget et hop tu obtiens le lien dircet à droite


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

merci kathy mais.....

je crois bien que j'ai soit un probleme :  soit sa ne marche pas , soit  j'ai pas compris comment sa marche dashboard

je clique dans le dock sur l'icone dashboard , la m'apparait en premier plan tous les widgets sur le bureau dont hosting .....
a partir ici je peux "tripoter" la meteo , calculette ect ect mais impossible a faire un glissé/deposé .....
si je fais un simple clic sur l'image sa ne passe rien , impossible a faire glisser , si je double clic sur mon image a glisser les widgets disparaissent , je retourne sur mon bureau 

où sa cloche ?

merci


----------



## maiwen (10 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci kathy mais.....
> 
> je crois bien que j'ai soit un probleme :  soit sa ne marche pas , soit  j'ai pas compris comment sa marche dashboard
> 
> ...


il faut que tu sélectionner ton image avant de lancer dashboard ... tu va chercher ton image, tu la prend comme si tu allais la "glisser-déposer" puis tu fais F12 pour lancer dashcboard et la tu la glisse sur le widget


----------



## El_ChiCo (10 Juillet 2005)

ben je pense que soit tu peux placer le widget imagemachin sur le bureau pour que ca marche, soit tu sélectionne l'image que tu veux lui mettre, tu commence à glisser, tu active dashboard avec ton raccourcis clavier ou autre, et tu dépose sur ton widget.

Sinon, forcément, dans dashboard, à chaque fois que tu cliquera en dehors d'un widget tu sortira de l'écran dashboard...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il faut que tu sélectionner ton image avant de lancer dashboard ... tu va chercher ton image, tu la prend comme si tu allais la "glisser-déposer" puis tu fais F12 pour lancer dashcboard et la tu la glisse sur le widget





merci  :love:  :love:  :love: 

j'ai mis un moment a comprendre où trouver l'adresse  :rose: 
puis j'ai remarqué enfin l'ecriture rouge a doite du widget


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> ben je pense que soit tu peux placer le widget imagemachin sur le bureau




c'est possible ? comment ?

merci    :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (10 Juillet 2005)

tu lance Dashboard, tu clique sur le + pour ajouter le widget, tu te sauve de dashborad avant d'avoir posé le widget, et tu le lache sur le bureau


----------



## maiwen (10 Juillet 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> tu lance Dashboard, tu clique sur le + pour ajouter le widget, tu te sauve de dashborad avant d'avoir posé le widget, et tu le lache sur le bureau


hum, bizarre, moi ça m'arrive de mettre des widgets sur le bureau, et là je comprends pas ton explication   

alors je donne la mienne au cas où  il suffit de cliquer sur le widget et de faire F12 et alors l'écran dashboard part et on se retrouve avec le widget sur le bureau


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> tu lance Dashboard, tu clique sur le + pour ajouter le widget, tu te sauve de dashborad avant d'avoir posé le widget, et tu le lache sur le bureau




merci   
par contre des que je clique sur dashboard le widget posé sur le bureau disparait


----------



## El_ChiCo (10 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci
> par contre des que je clique sur dashboard le widget posé sur le bureau disparait


 effectivement... 

Mis à part téléphoner à steeve Jobs, je ne voit pas ce que tu peux faire contre ça...


----------



## maiwen (10 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci
> par contre des que je clique sur dashboard le widget posé sur le bureau disparait


oui ça fait ça ... il se remet dans dashboard, si tu veux qu'il y reste il faut pas recliquer sur dashboard  

ou alors si tu veux que plusieurs widgets y restent tout le temps, tu utilises amnesty ... j'ai appris grâce au fil des desktop ( et à Tanguy  ) qu'on pouvait l'utiliser pour tiger


----------



## kathy h (10 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il faut que tu sélectionner ton image avant de lancer dashboard ... tu va chercher ton image, tu la prend comme si tu allais la "glisser-déposer" puis tu fais F12 pour lancer dashcboard et la tu la glisse sur le widget




pour moi c'est different car mon iMac G5 étant au SAV j'utilise mon iMac G3 en attendant et je suis encore sous panther j'ai donc tous les widget grâce à "Amnesty " et on peut choisir d'avoir un seul widget sur le bureau ... je n'ai pas dashboard en fait ..


----------



## Tangi (11 Juillet 2005)

En fait deux solutions quand on est sous Tiger, pour garder un widget sur le bureau tu actives DashBoard en tapant sur F12, ensuite tu cliques sur le + en bas à gauche, tu sélectionnes le widget que tu veux garder sur le Bureau dans la barre du bas, tu le glisses sur le Bureau et avant de relacher le bouton de ta souris tu appuies sur F12 de nouveau et là ton widget reste sur le Bureau... Si tu veux en garder plusieurs sur le Bureau alors il te faut Amnesty, et qui permet aussi, quand on est encore sous Panther, d'utiliser les widgets de DashBoard...

Voili, voilou, enfin je répète un peu ce qui a déjà été dit ... D'une autre façon quoi ...

...


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2005)

il y a encore une autre solution, je viens de m'en rendre compte en voulant mettre 2 widgets sur le bureau  ( sans amnesty ) ... et ça a marché ... avec les soft de préférences de dashboard, comme widget manager ou encore widget pref pane 

moi j'utilise le deuxième et il suffit de cocher une case "allow widgets on desktop" pour pouvoir afficher plusieurs widgets sur le bureau ... et si on en met, quand on lance dashboard, ces widgets restent sur le bureau ...

ces applis permettent aussi  de désactiver dashboard ( et de changer le fond de la barre "+"   )


----------



## Tangi (11 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il y a encore une autre solution, je viens de m'en rendre compte en voulant mettre 2 widgets sur le bureau  ( sans amnesty ) ... et ça a marché ... avec les soft de préférences de dashboard, comme widget manager ou encore widget pref pane
> 
> moi j'utilise le deuxième et il suffit de cocher une case "allow widgets on desktop" pour pouvoir afficher plusieurs widgets sur le bureau ... et si on en met, quand on lance dashboard, ces widgets restent sur le bureau ...
> 
> ces applis permettent aussi  de désactiver dashboard ( et de changer le fond de la barre "+"   )


...

J'ai testé le deuxième, rapidement, et les widgets ne restent pas sur le Bureau mais au premier plan, c'est-à-dire que quand j'ouvre Safari par exemple, les widgets sont au premier plan et Safari au deuxième plan, pas très pratique, mais y a surement une solution... Mais comme je suis un véritable fainéant et que je suis satisfait d'Amnesty je ne pense pas chercher... Et puis j'ai aussi mis un peu de temps pous savoir comment les enlever de là, après les avoir mis sur le Bureau il m'a fallu 15 bonnes minutes pour savoir comment les dégager...

En tout cas changer le fond de la barre de widgets c'est un gadget de plus, mais c'est sympa ...

...


----------



## kathy h (19 Juillet 2005)

avec la version 10.4.2 on peut gèrer ses widgets 
c'est super.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> avec la version 10.4.2 on peut gèrer ses widgets
> c'est super.




c'est a dire? 

merci  :love:


----------



## AL3xKro (19 Juillet 2005)

Depuis la mise à jour il y a un widget qui recense les widgets que tu possêdes "d'installé" et qui te permet d'activer ou de désactiver leur fonctionnement dans dashboard tout en les laissant dans la bibliothèque.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

visiblement j'ai un probleme :

voila ce que j'ai en biblioteque :  les widgets que j'ai installé et pas les autres fournie avec tiger


----------



## Fran6 (19 Juillet 2005)

Salut Robertav,

La bibliothèque que tu nous montre est celle de ton user ou celle de ton disque ? Si c'est celle de ton user, c'est normal, vas dans Macintosh HD, puis Blbliothèques et enfin Widgets et tu retrouveras les autres !!!

Bye

Guinouss


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Salut Robertav,
> 
> La bibliothèque que tu nous montre est celle de ton user ou celle de ton disque ? Si c'est celle de ton user, c'est normal, vas dans Macintosh HD, puis Blbliothèques et enfin Widgets et tu retrouveras les autres !!!
> 
> ...




oui effectivement  :rose: 

merci  

et merci a kathy pour la reponse  au post 253  :love:


----------



## kathy h (19 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est a dire?
> 
> merci  :love:



je répond un peu tard ( je suis tellement occupée à naviguer dans tiger, installer mes reglages etc... ) que le temps passe vite et que je ne travaille plus beaucoup, la nuit va être longue..

donc tu fais F12 et tu clic sur le + en bas à gauche et tu peux choisir les widgets que tu veux activer ou non...

cela ne permet pas encore d'en garder sur le bureau mais je sais qu'avec Tinker Tool on peut le faire gràace à une option toute nouvelle de ce soft et je vais essayer


----------



## Macounette (19 Juillet 2005)

Tiens, kathy h, je vois que tu es enfin passée à Tiger, félicitations.


----------

